# SUN in BSD



## gianD748 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

is there anybody that can give me any suggestion to install SUN virtual box in a BSD machine?

First of all, is it possible?

if yes, where could I find some instructions?

thank you very much

gian


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2010)

The Handbook knows all: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-host.html


----------



## gianD748 (Jun 17, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks a lot!!


----------

